# metformin



## trim (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a buddy that I work with that is wanting to try metformin.  Not a whole lot of info out there on this stuff.  Anyone have any experience with this? what and when to take it?  People talk highly of it, but everyone has a different take on how to use it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 9, 2012)

Its for people with non insulin dependant diabetes....why does he want to use it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

Use it for what? Seems weird that he wants to use something but doesn't know what for, how etc...

Only two uses I have ever seen for it.

1. On a cyclical ketogenic diet. After your weekend carb up, hit the metformin to get back to a ketogenic state faster.

2. After extended use of slin.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 9, 2012)

Its basic job is to lower blood sugar....i have no idea, besides what pob stated, why someone would use that


----------



## trim (Oct 9, 2012)

he got advice from a guy that is wanting to turn pro. He claims it will give you size quickly. My buddy talked to a few other people that had different ideas on how to dose it, but this is the advice he got from the guy.


"ok heres how you take it. first off you will go up a shirt size if u do it wright within 5-10 days. ok heres what u take it with and heres wat you drink it with. ok take 425 to 500mg in am with creatine grape and dextrose powder and a carb meal w/ about 6 amino acids. ok after you workout you take another 500mg tab with grape creatine and aminos and dextrose. ok now and after you get home take a carb meal w/ protein shake. ok at about 6-8 pm take another 500mg tab with aminos, carb meal, protein shake, grape creatine and dextrose powder. now to enhance all this i take on mon-thurs b12 and b- complex injections at the am dose 2 ccs of each b vitamin. now to offset this take t4 and not t3 just t4 for 6 on 4 off cycle and clenbuterol.  ok thats how u run it bro science. oh, please drink tons of water with this youll look great and you are pumped all day and night and even when u wake up ur not flat ur pumped lol. its great shit and works fast. hope that helps. if u take it this way youll blow up with pumps that are unimagenable and you will grow about a 1" a yr in your arms, compared to 1/4 ". hope you do good with it and think about the b12 it throws red blood cells in your muscle fibers which in turn gives you more energy and pumps."


----------



## trim (Oct 9, 2012)

yes, I know, Sounds like alot of bro science in that.  He has had alot of people say this does work, but none are consistent on when to take the stuff and how much etc.


----------



## Jada (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know what to say but just to hear it lowers blood sugar it's not too good of a idea, but if im going that way might as well use insulin


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know many with diabetes take this. 63Vette may be able to help here. I was under the impression that it made one more insulin sensitive. Folks with some type of diabetes are able to take this pill instead of inj of insulin. 
When this first came out in the early 90's I also heard it was useful for us when taken after a workout. It sounded awesome.
 I used to cross the border into Matamoras and I loaded up on the stuff. Don't remember how I responded.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 10, 2012)

My advice is:* DO NOT FUCK WITH INSULIN OR JANUMET/METFORMIN or anything else medically designed to increase your insulin levels *. I have seen and read so many horror stories that you don't even want to know. This shit can drop your blood sugar so low that you can go in to a coma and die. Sometimes with little to NO warning! 

It is used to shuttle micro nutrients. I will not even discuss this other than to say once again: DO NOT FUCK WITH IT!


Use another natural healthy way to spike insulin if you want to play that game. This is not gear IMO... this shit will drop you. Had a bud from another board write a very long appeal after dying FOUR times in the ER over a three day period because he was taking insulin and passed out at home. He was making the "Death rattle" when his GF found him. I believe both 69Nites and biggerben both read his account and appeal. I have said this for YEARS.

You want to get big? EAT.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone says metformin will give you size!? Slap their mom....metformin is glucophage, it stops some glucose from being absorbed...giving you common side of explosive diarrhea (yay squats) and slows gluconeogenesis in liver. Which makes body more sensitive to insulin...you could go into lactic acidosis and coma for taking it when your not a fat type 2 diabetic patient. I'm a med student so at least believe this..


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do not mess with metformin. Lots of adverse reactions.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 10, 2012)

63Vette said:


> My advice is:* DO NOT FUCK WITH INSULIN OR JANUMET/METFORMIN or anything else medically designed to increase your insulin levels *. I have seen and read so many horror stories that you don't even want to know. This shit can drop your blood sugar so low that you can go in to a coma and die. Sometimes with little to NO warning!
> 
> It is used to shuttle micro nutrients. I will not even discuss this other than to say once again: DO NOT FUCK WITH IT!
> 
> ...



Im going to have to disagree with your insulin warning. Yes if your an idiot then dont use it...although if you have a decent head on our shoulders, and someone who has already used it, then its really quite simple...I have a simple insulin protocol (that I will not give out do to the seriousness of it getting in the wrong hands) that is very easy to follow. The only shitty thing about it is that when you stop there is a good chance of having receptor rebound but ways to control that as well. Insulin is not for the retarded.

OP...doesnt it sound contradictory to take a sugar lowering medication and then take sugar (dextrose) with it?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 10, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im going to have to disagree with your insulin warning. Yes if your an idiot then dont use it...although if you have a decent head on our shoulders, and someone who has already used it, then its really quite simple...I have a simple insulin protocol (that I will not give out do to the seriousness of it getting in the wrong hands) that is very easy to follow. The only shitty thing about it is that when you stop there is a good chance of having receptor rebound but ways to control that as well. Insulin is not for the retarded.
> 
> OP...doesnt it sound contradictory to take a sugar lowering medication and then take sugar (dextrose) with it?


Recently a Guy from the boards well on his way to a pro card died and was thankfully revived due to slin use.

He was under the care of a trainer of many pro bodybuilders.

slin is a part of this game if you want to hit that level. It however is not something to be taken lightly. It can and will kill you if you don't give it every bit of respect it deserves.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

69nites said:


> Recently a Guy from the boards well on his way to a pro card died and was thankfully revived due to slin use.
> 
> He was under the care of a trainer of many pro bodybuilders.
> 
> slin is a part of this game if you want to hit that level. It however is not something to be taken lightly. It can and will kill you if you don't give it every bit of respect it deserves.



Ask Sunny Von Bulow!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 10, 2012)

Im not saying its not dangerous...but I am saying that it doesnt need to be feared. I know personally 5 or 6 guys that run slin just fine. No one is perfect and mistakes can happen but just because a few people have died does not mean its something everyone should stay away from. There are many different levels of slin use. I know you all drive cars everyday....thousands are dying that way everyday but you guys are still driving your car..am I right?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 10, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im not saying its not dangerous...but I am saying that it doesnt need to be feared. I know personally 5 or 6 guys that run slin just fine. No one is perfect and mistakes can happen but just because a few people have died does not mean its something everyone should stay away from. There are many different levels of slin use. I know you all drive cars everyday....thousands are dying that way everyday but you guys are still driving your car..am I right?


I'm just saying. Some things should be reserved for those that need it to get to the top. 

No need to do slin if you aren't competing IMO.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't post about it because of the negativity and the off chance that some noob may take the ball and run with it. I posted at AB about. I've only used humulin R, the short stay stuff, post workout and enjoyed it. I started at 6iu and found that I could use as much as 35iu's or so and be fine.
I wonder how many iu's Klaus gave Sunny?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 10, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't post about it because of the negativity and the off chance that some noob may take the ball and run with it. I posted at AB about. I've only used humulin R, the short stay stuff, post workout and enjoyed it. I started at 6iu and found that I could use as much as 35iu's or so and be fine.
> I wonder how many iu's Klaus gave Sunny?



That's the ticket right there bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2012)

63Vette said:


> My advice is:* DO NOT FUCK WITH INSULIN OR JANUMET/METFORMIN or anything else medically designed to increase your insulin levels *. I have seen and read so many horror stories that you don't even want to know. This shit can drop your blood sugar so low that you can go in to a coma and die. Sometimes with little to NO warning!
> 
> It is used to shuttle micro nutrients. I will not even discuss this other than to say once again: DO NOT FUCK WITH IT!
> 
> ...



I think I read that story too... He posted that at the Den. Scary stuff.


----------



## trim (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, good read.  I told him all the warnings, but he is determined to try the stuff. Says he already bought it so he is not going to waste it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Metformin is an extended released insulin, u take one shot and the insulin is slowly released throughout the day.  This is not the delivery method u would want if your trying to gain size by using insulin.  You would need a fast acting insulin product.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 10, 2012)

He will be disappointed as Metformin is not a fast releasing insulin.....




trim said:


> Thanks for the info guys, good read.  I told him all the warnings, but he is determined to try the stuff. Says he already bought it so he is not going to waste it.


----------



## Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

I am diabetic and take Met.  But the time release and blood sugar effect cannot be easily and uniformly applied as we may react differently. I had no idea I was diabetic until I was in the hospital with a sugar count of 300. There are many other options for size and cut why take a chance? Also for the people it works for they may be the exceptionally knowledgable, they may test their sugar with a monitor, or they may be cheating potential problems.  It is not the standard for beginners, that much is true


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 12, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Metformin is an extended released insulin, u take one shot and the insulin is slowly released throughout the day.  This is not the delivery method u would want if your trying to gain size by using insulin.  You would need a fast acting insulin product.



Metformin ISNT insulin. At all. Do research before you talk about something someone wants to ingest. I posted earlier what it does. Lowers gluconeogenesis from liver and stops so glucose absorption in gut. It's glucophage generic name. And it's a pill not a shot


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 12, 2012)

My error, I was thinking he was talking about taking Lantis....My bad!!!!



Christosterone said:


> Metformin ISNT insulin. At all. Do research before you talk about something someone wants to ingest. I posted earlier what it does. Lowers gluconeogenesis from liver and stops so glucose absorption in gut. It's glucophage generic name. And it's a pill not a shot


----------



## Jada (Oct 12, 2012)

I myself don't have any use for metformin but if u going to use it u should know how to use it properly !


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm surprised people are using it to try to get bigger.  Its an ampk agonist which causes conversion on type 1 to type 2 fibers, similar to that of gw1516.  In other words you decrease fast twitch and increase slow twitch, which can lead to a decrease in power and size.  Frankly I'm surprised bbers are using either metformin or gw.  Seems counter productive.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 12, 2012)

Actually to correct myself gw1516 is a ppardelta agonist, which is a step downstream of ampk, but the same effect on muscles still exist.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 12, 2012)

i take it for type 2, taking it and creatine are hard on the liver. never saw any gains on it


----------



## trim (Oct 20, 2012)

Kinda of an update on this.  My buddy has been taking metformin for about a week now, and he is liking it.  I don't see any difference in how he looks, but he swears he feels bigger. The first day or 2 he was complaining about feeling sick, that has gone away.  He has been dosing it at 500mg post work out(works out in am) and then another 500mg around 5pm.  I would never mess with that stuff, but to each their own.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 20, 2012)

God he's dumb, you should google metformin, it isn't insulin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> God he's dumb, you should google metformin, it isn't insulin



Seriously... Broscience run amok... I would refer people to my original post in this thread...


----------



## trim (Oct 20, 2012)

yes chris, he is pretty dumb.  He's that guy who believes bro science over actual science for the most part.  I did google metformin, and atleast it sounds like the stuff is not going to kill him or fuck him up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2012)

trim said:


> yes chris, he is pretty dumb.  He's that guy who believes bro science over actual science for the most part.  I did google metformin, and atleast it sounds like the stuff is not going to kill him or fuck him up.



Ask him how his bathroom experiences are... Gives you some IBS and foul smelling shits.


----------



## trim (Oct 20, 2012)

haha now that you say that POB, he has had gas for this last week that could choke a donkey.  I work with him in a small office, so i notice that stuff.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 20, 2012)

Ya POB, that's what I tell the type 2 patients who don't want to lose weight, all that extra sugar in colon for bacteria = foul


----------

